# Juice



## ffemt128 (Sep 15, 2010)

Picking up my juice order tomorrow at 10:30 am. Going to get it home so it can start warming up. I'm looking forward to trying the various wines when the are ready. This is such an exciting hobby.


----------



## Bob-LetsDoWine (Sep 15, 2010)

*Fresh Juice!*

Good luck with your next batch of wine you are making. If you are ever interested in making wine from fresh juice from Chile, Italy, California etc. look us up on the web letsdowine com. Feel free to contact us with any questions you may have.

Cheers!

Bob Stanek
V.P. Juice Sales 
Let's Do Wine, Beer and Juice Company
716-628-3210
716-686-9969


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh my gosh Doug what was I thinking. I picked up my pails of Regina this morning. As I look over them after taking the gravity readings and adding enzymes I realized I will have 13 pails fermenting in another day, I have wine waiting to bottle, several carboys (5's and 3's) clearing plus champagne in the cupboards.

WHERE AM I GOING TO PUT ALL OF THESE? Cheese and Rice! I guess we now move some to the floor. Still very exciting though.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 16, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Oh my gosh Doug what was I thinking. I picked up my pails of Regina this morning. As I look over them after taking the gravity readings and adding enzymes I realized I will have 13 pails fermenting in another day, I have wine waiting to bottle, several carboys (5's and 3's) clearing plus champagne in the cupboards.
> 
> WHERE AM I GOING TO PUT ALL OF THESE? Cheese and Rice! I guess we now move some to the floor. Still very exciting though.



You can move them over here of course and I'll be glad to rid them of the contents so that they won't be so heavy to move next time.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 16, 2010)

I picked up my juice this am. The Chablis did not come in so i'll get that on monday. Initial readings are as follows. Keep in mind the juice is currently at 44 degrees.

Merlot - 1.1
Ruby Cab - 1.1
Pinot Noir - 1.1
Malvasia Blanc - 1.098
Johanisburg Reisling - 1.094

I know saw a temperature conversion for sg somewhere but I can't find it. Do these reading loog normal. My Chilean were all around 1.092.

I'm figuring it will take a couple days to get up to temperature then I'll pitch the yeast over the weekend.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 16, 2010)

Picked up some niagara and concord from Presque isle.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Picked up some niagara and concord from Presque isle.



I want to get up there and possibly get some cataba for my sons girlfriend that you guys met.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 16, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> juice is currently at 44 degrees.
> 
> Merlot - 1.1
> Ruby Cab - 1.1
> ...



My Regina juices are as follows;

Chenin Blanc, J. Riesling and Pinot Grigio all 1.090
Cab. Sauv's, Merlot's, Pinot Noir and Zinfandel all 1.094
Syrah's all 1.096

Pectic Enzymes added 9:00 am
I'll add yeast late tonight

Lalvin D-47 for Riesling and Pinot Grigio, Lalvin EC-1118 for Chenin Blanc, Reds Lalvin RC-212 and fruit Lalvin &1B-1122, of course Skeeter Pee Lalvin EC-1118


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 16, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I want to get up there and possibly get some cataba for my sons girlfriend that you guys met.



Are you making it on the 2nd? I see you're picking up your son in a few weeks.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Are you making it on the 2nd? I see you're picking up your son in a few weeks.



We won't be there on the 2nd. Dates for stateside arrival at MCAS Beaufort are 9/29 -10/1. We will likely be in SC until the 8th.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 17, 2010)

Juice was at about 68 degrees this am, pitched the yeast in the 5 buckets I have now. All appears to have taken hold. Small foamy layer on top of the juice in all buckets. Will still 2x a day for the next week or so and then check sg in about a week. I'll be leaving for SC eom so I may have to rack to carboy early or leave in buckets a week longer than planned.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine are hustling along too. Probably finish fermenting in 6 days. Apple Jack is almost done.


----------



## mrzazz (Sep 18, 2010)

I pick mine up the 24th. After letting warm up and checking sg's. All you do is add the pectic enzyme let sit 24 hrs and add the yeast. Is this correct?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 18, 2010)

mrzazz said:


> I pick mine up the 24th. After letting warm up and checking sg's. All you do is add the pectic enzyme let sit 24 hrs and add the yeast. Is this correct?



Hey neighbor. If you are using a professional juice such as Regina, it is already sulfited and acid balanced. Allow the juice to warm up a bit. I usually let mine sit 8 hours at most. I'll add P.Enzyme while it's still cool. 12 hours later at the earliest add your yeast starter and nutrients.

Next day if not that evening you will see activity.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 20, 2010)

I picked up my Chablis this afternoon. It's in the basement now with the rest of the buckets, I'll pitch the yeast tomorrow afternoon once it reaches temperature.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 21, 2010)

I checked the sg's on the juice while I was pitching the yeast for the chablis. All with the exception of the Malvasia were right around 1.000. THe malvasia was at 1.010. Looks like I'll be transferring to a carboy this weekend before I head to SC.


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2010)

I add 2 cups of med toast to al the CA reds 2#'s ea bucket of raisens will help alot for body


----------



## Lurker (Sep 21, 2010)

It's a great time of the year. I picked up my California juice yesterday and very soon I get my Italian juice. It is a great time of the year.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 21, 2010)

I forgot, the SG of the Chablis was 1.088. 

I didn't even consider raisins to the juice. I'm still learning all the tricks, it's only my second experience with juice. I oaked my Chilean in the secondary with cubes. Went very light on the oak as swmbo isn't crazy about really oaky wine. Less oak is better she says. I'll do the same with the merlot and pinot noir. I bought oak spirals this time to try out.


----------



## mrzazz (Sep 22, 2010)

So I should also add 2lbs raisins to the primary on the reds and the whites? I usually add them to all my fruit wines. Add oak to the reds? I did pick up some light and medium oak.


----------



## Tom (Sep 22, 2010)

This is what I do. 
The reason is I find the juices are to thin for me hence the raisens. I get them @ Sams Club in the 2 pac. 
Oak is to your taste but all reds will benifit in adding oak.


----------



## mrzazz (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Tom, I like the extra body also. I'm going to add them.


----------



## mrzazz (Sep 22, 2010)

Just a thought. I was searching around.... raisins vs tannin ? Any thoughts? Is it the same or not ?


----------



## Tom (Sep 22, 2010)

Raisins do have some tannin. I would not add just for tannin though. If adding tannin I use the chestnut extract powder


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Just picked up seven gallons of cider for my Apple Pie wine. It was $4.00 a gallon but with your own bucket it was only $3.25. Sure beats the heck out of a new cider mill that just opened up in town that wanted $5.75 gallon.


----------



## mrzazz (Sep 25, 2010)

I have about 1 1/2 inches to the top of my juice bucket. Do you think thats enough room after the yeast is added? I really dont want to see it on the floor


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2010)

mrzazz said:


> I have about 1 1/2 inches to the top of my juice bucket. Do you think thats enough room after the yeast is added? I really dont want to see it on the floor


Yes BUT just lay the lid on top
Keep an eye on it


----------



## Julie (Sep 25, 2010)

I will be picking up a bucket of Montepulciano. Would this benefit from MLF?


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes sure would


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 25, 2010)

mrzazz said:


> I have about 1 1/2 inches to the top of my juice bucket. Do you think thats enough room after the yeast is added? I really dont want to see it on the floor



This is the amount I usually have also. Any more then that I split between two buckets.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 25, 2010)

mrzazz said:


> I have about 1 1/2 inches to the top of my juice bucket. Do you think thats enough room after the yeast is added? I really dont want to see it on the floor



This also really depends on which yeast you use and what temps you keep it at. Some yeasts are high foamers and if at the higher end of the temp range it can easily foam way over depending on the yeasts used.


----------



## mrzazz (Sep 25, 2010)

ok I'm not feeling that brave....... split it in half, lots of room now


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 29, 2010)

I racked all my california juices over the weekend. Everything fermented to .992 - .994 . 

The Chablis at last racking appeared to be lacking much flavor, this time around, the flavor seems to have improved greatly. 

Malvasia and J Reising taste wonderful so far. I may sweeten the Malvasia a little.

Both the Merlot and Pinot Noir I had 1 spiral of American Oak for 2 months. Oak flavor is very mild as we intended it to be. Good flavor from both of those. The Ruby Cabernet has good flavor but I may back sweeten this just a tad. Thinking maybe take it to around 1.000.


----------



## Tom (Nov 29, 2010)

Of course!. It's your wine. I'm not sure what the profile is but sweeten to your taste. If you do I would not enter it in a competition.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 29, 2010)

Tom said:


> Of course!. It's your wine. I'm not sure what the profile is but sweeten to your taste. If you do I would not enter it in a competition.



No plans of entering any competitions. We have time to decide. I won't need carboys until the Chilean juice comes in May. I'll be hoping for some suggestions from the more experienced on here then.


----------



## Tom (Nov 29, 2010)

Make simple syrup 1st.

Slowly add and use degassing tool to mix. Repeat till you like the taste, then write down the gravity for future.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 29, 2010)

Tom said:


> Make simple syrup 1st.
> 
> Slowly add and use degassing tool to mix. Repeat till you like the taste, then write down the gravity for future.




I'm aware of that. I was referring to suggestions on what to consider in the way of chilean juices when they are available in May. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Tom (Nov 29, 2010)

I find they are thin. So, you can;
get a lug of grapes if available
Get Cab skins from George
add 2# of raisins
add banana soup
I add 2+ cups of med toast oak and MLF all reds


----------



## gicts (Dec 10, 2010)

Does anyone know of a seller in the Kentucky/Indiana/Ohio/Illinois area? If not, is there a resource for me to find a seller? I'd like to get 25 or so gallons and think it may be cheaper to drive.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 10, 2010)

Check you local major produce companies. A lot of them get juice in three times a year but you have to reserve it ahead of time.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Backsweetening*

I back sweetened my Malvasia to 1.004, the Johannesburg Reisling to .998 and the Ruby Cabernet to 1.000. All are very apealing to my taste at this point. The Malvasia was a little on the tart side which was to be expected based on descriptions I have heard of it. The Ruby Cab was good at .992, but I felt it could be a little sweeter. I know a Johannesburg Reisling is supposed to be dry, and the 2 we recently purchased were at .992-.994, however both my wife an I agreed it needed to be sweetened a bit. I believe .998 is Semi-dry/Semi-sweet?


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2011)

Personally I leave the Reisling alone. The grapes I feel are sweet wnough. Remember it can be sweet withought adding sugar.

Yes I do alot of juice Reisling is 1 of them


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2011)

I myself like Riesling a little on the sweeter side although I did leave my last batch very dry which was the Johan. and everyone raved about it but it was a little dry for me.


----------



## mrzazz (Jan 21, 2011)

Doug, How long you are you going to bulk age that before you bottle? I'm thinking of bottling mine at 6 months.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 21, 2011)

mrzazz said:


> Doug, How long you are you going to bulk age that before you bottle? I'm thinking of bottling mine at 6 months.




I got this juice in September, I'm figuring on bottleing around March-April which would be 6-7 months in total. THis is only because I'll need the carboys for the Chilean Juice that arrives in May. That batch will only age about 4 months prior to bottling unless I get more carboys before then. 

I'm planning on picking more up with tax return and I've also been watching Craigs list. I had a pretty good score last year and shared the find with a couple other members. Hoping to come across another find like that again.


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2011)

I do 6-7 months for whites, 12 months for reds. Yes I have enough carboys to do this. I still have my Chilean reds aging.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 21, 2011)

Tom said:


> I do 6-7 months for whites, 12 months for reds. Yes I have enough carboys to do this. I still have my Chilean reds aging.



I'm working towards this goal. I'm guessing I'll probably pick up 2-3 more carboys the end of Spring then hopefully some more later. If I could get 4-5 more in total I think I would be okay for the most part.


----------



## mrzazz (Jan 21, 2011)

Info from Consumers Produce Pittsburgh PA

We are working on the Chilean products now. It will be late April by the time they arrive. The web site should have pricing posted by the 1st of February at that time you may place orders. The ordering window will close on March 25th. I expect to have an announcement go out next week.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 21, 2011)

mrzazz said:


> Info from Consumers Produce Pittsburgh PA
> 
> We are working on the Chilean products now. It will be late April by the time they arrive. The web site should have pricing posted by the 1st of February at that time you may place orders. The ordering window will close on March 25th. I expect to have an announcement go out next week.




Where did you see that posted or was it an email?


----------



## mrzazz (Jan 21, 2011)

email from them


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like I'll be bottling end of March through middle of April then. I'll probably be looking to pick up 6+ buckets of Chilean Juice again.


----------



## Cax11 (Feb 3, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> I back sweetened my Malvasia to 1.004, the Johannesburg Reisling to .998 and the Ruby Cabernet to 1.000. All are very apealing to my taste at this point. The Malvasia was a little on the tart side which was to be expected based on descriptions I have heard of it. The Ruby Cab was good at .992, but I felt it could be a little sweeter. I know a Johannesburg Reisling is supposed to be dry, and the 2 we recently purchased were at .992-.994, however both my wife an I agreed it needed to be sweetened a bit. I believe .998 is Semi-dry/Semi-sweet?



_ also have a ruby cab which I started in Oct. I find it too bitter and harsh. It is at .990. I like to back sweeten my ruby cab. What did you use to do it and how much of it? I was thinking of blending it with a merlot i have, which is at 1.ooo.

Thanks_


----------



## Tom (Feb 3, 2011)

Back sweetening is done by adding simple syrup.
Simple syrup is 2 parts sugar to 1 part water.
Heat water, add sugar, whisk over heat till dissolved, cool. Add to the wine to YOUR taste. Mix well with a degassing tool before tasting each time.

Blending should be done before back sweetening.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 4, 2011)

Tom said:


> Back sweetening is done by adding simple syrup.
> Simple syrup is 2 parts sugar to 1 part water.
> Heat water, add sugar, whisk over heat till dissolved, cool. Add to the wine to YOUR taste. Mix well with a degassing tool before tasting each time.
> 
> Blending should be done before back sweetening.




Exactly as Tom said. I back sweetened to around .998. I believe I used just under a 1 1/2 cup of sugar for 5 1/2 gallon batch.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 24, 2011)

Placing order for Juice tomorrow morning. Yeah.....


----------



## mrzazz (Feb 24, 2011)

Already place my order, can't wait. The 4 I picked up in September are coming along quite nicely. Have to make room for these though.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 24, 2011)

mrzazz said:


> Already place my order, can't wait. The 4 I picked up in September are coming along quite nicely. Have to make room for these though.



I finished up bottling the Sept juice over the weekend for that reason.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 4, 2011)

Just got an email from Consumers. They will be recieving juice between May 4 and May 10 and will be available for pick up until that time. Orders will be taken online until March 25th.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 9, 2011)

Considering adding a 7th bucket to my order and making it 4 whites and 3 reds. Not sure yet.


----------



## SarahRides (May 2, 2011)

*New with juice*

I bought my first pail of chilean juice and plan on bulk aging for maybe a year. I picked up some medium oak cubes, how long should I let it age with the oak cubes? would the whole year be too much?


----------



## Tom (May 2, 2011)

How oaky do you like it. Cubes take longer than chips.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 2, 2011)

I age my oak in the wine for a year. It probably gives up all flavor before then but I let them age.


----------



## Flem (May 3, 2011)

There's an Oak Thread under the Tutorial section that might give you a little help. Good Luck!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 3, 2011)

I oak until if falls. I assume it's given up it's flavor then.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 3, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I oak until if falls. I assume it's given up it's flavor then.



When oak falls it has merely absorbed the moisture around it and given up the air that it holds.


----------

